# The judge came up



## Nightelf

Καλησπέρα.
Στέκει αυτό που έγραψα σαν πρόταση στα Αγγλικά
Αν, όχι μπορεί κάποιον να μου το διασαφηνίσει;


----------



## shawnee

Δώσε μας κάνα ψίχουλο παραπάνω να μπούμε λιγάκι περισσότερο στο νόημα καλέ Nightelf. Το ‘The judge came up …….’ ακούγεται σαν μη τελειωμένη πρόταση. Για πες στα Ελληνικά τη θέλει να πει δηλαδή;                  Έτσι πως είναι γραμμένο λέγει ‘Ο δικαστής ήρθε απάνω .......’?(sort of)


----------



## Nightelf

Σαν εντελώς αυτοτελή πρόταση.
Προφανώς δεν στέκει ε;


----------



## ireney

Γεια σου Nightelf και καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!

Εδώ που τα λέμε ούτε στα Ελληνικά θα έστεκε έτσι. Δεν πας σε έναν φίλο σου και το λες "Ο δικαστής ήρθε" ή κάτι τέτοιο. Θα σε κοιτάξει καλά καλά και θα σου απαντήσει με ένα μεγαλόπρεπο "Ε;" 
Σε τι ακριβώς αναφερόμαστε;


----------



## Nightelf

Ρε παιδιά...πώς θα λέγαμε σέ ένα δημοτικό σχολείο μία απλοποιημένη πρόταση...όπως
"Το σχολείο άνοιξε "  ?
"Ο δάσκαλος εμφανίστηκε"  ?
Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να λέγαμε...
"The judge appeared." ?


----------



## cougr

nightelf said:


> "the judge appeared." ?



Αν εννοείς "Ο δικαστής εμφανίστηκε." τότε έτσι αποδίδεται στα αγγλικά. Αν όμως εννοούσες  κάτι άλλο τότε δώσε μας να χαρείς την πρόταση στα ελληνικά για να μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.


----------



## Nightelf

Ναι αυτό ήθελα να εννοήσω.
"Ο δικαστής εμφανιστηκε."
Γίνεται να το πεις με το phrasal verb?
"The judge came up"?


----------



## Nightelf

το στορύ είναι περίπου το εξής.
Ενας Έλληνας και ένας Τούρκος μαλλωνουν λεκτικά και βρίζουν ο ένας τον άλλο.
Έρχεται ένας Σκοπιανός και κριτικάρει και τους δύο λέγοντας ότι "δυο ηλίθιοι μαλώνουν"
και ο Έλληνας θέλοντας να τον ειρωνευτεί λέει "
"Wow!The judge came up!"
Στέκει αυτό έτσι όπως το είπε ο Έλληνας;


----------



## Eltheza

Hello Nightelf!

I used to teach English in Athens;-)! The usual phrasal verbs for εμφανίζομαι are 'show up' and 'turn up'. 

Come up: e.g. a question/problem 'comes up'

Hope this helps!


----------



## Nightelf

Thank you very much!
Couldn't be used in a sarcastic way? 
2 people had been in an altercation. A third one showed up and criticised them.
The third one is the so called "judge" (who was not a real one) has came up (because he appeared like a "problem" in a conversation).
So one of the debaters in order to reply to his/her criticism told:
"Wow!the judge came up!"

Is it right in this kind of way?


----------



## cougr

Nightelf said:


> So one of the debaters in order to reply to his/her criticism told:
> "Wow!the judge came up!"
> 
> Is it right in this kind of way?



For the joke to work in English, perhaps you need to change the expression somewhat to something like: "thank you judge/your honour" (or something along those lines)


----------



## shawnee

This reminds me of a sixies theme ‘Here comes the judge’. So you need something like:
  Να’τος και ο δικαστής ή καλός τον δεχτήκαμε το (I can’t think of the appropriate title in Greek) δικαστή
  In addition to cougr’s, "thank you judge" you might consider:
  “Well what do you know we have a judge in our midst!”
  “O wise Solomon!” or
  “So glad you could drop by your worship!”


----------



## Nightelf

Very nice!!
I thank you all for your replies!!


----------

